# what a joke



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thought i would share with my professional friends an absolute disgrace of workmanship.......my father is in a body corp residence and you must let there contractors fix whatever the problem......apparently this is ready for paint


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like the work of a 5 year old child. Disgraceful.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Either that, or we're just to picky about what we leave as a finished product!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Thought i would share with my professional friends an absolute disgrace of workmanship.......my father is in a body corp residence and you must let there contractors fix whatever the problem......apparently this is ready for paint


is that called scratch coat ? know what ells is funny some people get a new peace of drywall than they cut it into two ...than hang it on the wall. :blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably done by a pro but he's used a spade for a trowel :blink:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Some people pay a lot of money for that kinda look. Must have paid well for that kind of finish work.


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

That must be the new level 6! lol


----------



## Hitower (Jan 17, 2015)

What a joke!!!...I could of did better job... Blind-folded!!!


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

My 10 yr old nephew does better work. True story! Could have been an oversight but probably just didn't give a #[email protected]%.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Most likely a handy man, not a tradesman. Jack of all trades master of stuff all.
Body corporates mostly go through the real estate agent, and they use handymen not tradies.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

lucky me because on this job I don't do a finish work


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats what you call perfection


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Thats what you call perfection


you know who's to blame


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I think this thread needs every one to post when they see something really wrong i had some plumbers install a new sink what is the saying 4th go lucky lol they left and thought eveything was fine


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

How do they get that wrong not suppose to guess from this side bloody plumbers only good for Digging chit


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

keke said:


> lucky me because on this job I don't do a finish work


My son can base coat better than that he's only 3


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

reminds me of a landlord I had we wanted cat 5 cable wired from upstairs to the basement so he drilled a hole through the window pane,

he ran out side with a 16 inch drill bit and drilled through the foundation 

we said nothing


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

An idiot


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Been a while since i have posted in what a joke let me introduce a so called 8 years experience drywaller who decided to take perfectly good sheet and ruin it all seems mesh tapes with top ( cracks) internal perfect angle metal bead used on external 90 and the board is super check which is a hybrid fire and sound proof board that cost $40 for a 3.6x1.2 or u call a 4×12 i think any way for me to strip this office this poor ladies material is already at $2500 and about 4 days with 2 men on $60 per hour approx $3800 peopls reasearch your contractor quality dont cost it pays


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I think i just found the reason.....yes it is what it looks like


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

embella plaster said:


> I think i just found the reason.....yes it is what it looks like


Crack pipe?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

fr8train said:


> Crack pipe?


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Been a while since i have posted in what a joke let me introduce a so called 8 years experience drywaller who decided to take perfectly good sheet and ruin it all seems mesh tapes with top ( cracks) internal perfect angle metal bead used on external 90 and the board is super check which is a hybrid fire and sound proof board that cost $40 for a 3.6x1.2 or u call a 4×12 i think any way for me to strip this office this poor ladies material is already at $2500 and about 4 days with 2 men on $60 per hour approx $3800 peopls reasearch your contractor quality dont cost it pays


Nothing that a good sand wont fix!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats what he said before i kicked him off sote and took over


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> I think i just found the reason.....yes it is what it looks like


Is that a "flux capacitor"?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I would like to say yes i would then go back in time pull his father penis out of his mum roll on a condom and we wouldnt have this conman going around.......that is the rusky was of thinking


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> Thats what he said before i kicked him off sote and took over



Did he contract for you ? Or you taking over the job 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

No luckily i was called by owner as she was a bit scared to tell him where to go and i took over and told him to rack off as he wont be getting another cent out of her and i am making it right it was gonna cost so much to repair we just stripped it out


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Did you at least let the poor SOB keep his pipe? He's gonna be all shaky on his next job. Lol. That's some messed up chit!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I put it in the bin in his face every one is like dont do that hell go off hell go off gee they must love there pipes


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Good work man make sure that lady gets her money of him for damages, through the courts of course 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Was it that hard


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is not rocket science is it.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> It is not rocket science is it.


Some ppl dont have a clue


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Was it that hard


So you just hung right over top of it? I love It !!!:thumbsup:


That's pretty bad when you have to hang over another mans finish work!!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice clean hanging job too Embella . :thumbsup: I love the way you Aussies place your board!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> lucky me because on this job I don't do a finish work


Somebody's mix got away from them!! :whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I could rock a house in a day if I could get away only putting nails or screws on perimeter only


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Mudstar said:


> I could rock a house in a day if I could get away only putting nails or screws on perimeter only


There is screws in middle just neat as hell


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> So you just hung right over top of it? I love It !!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> That's pretty bad when you have to hang over another mans finish work!!:yes:


No strippred it out first was that bad


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I could rock a house in a day if I could get away only putting nails or screws on perimeter only


It can be done...You'll have to shoot the inspectors tho!! :laughing:
:laughing:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Mudstar said:


> I could rock a house in a day if I could get away only putting nails or screws on perimeter only



****in oath ! No chance of screw pops either 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyblazedesings (Feb 2, 2016)

embella plaster said:


> Been a while since i have posted in what a joke let me introduce a so called 8 years experience drywaller who decided to take perfectly good sheet and ruin it all seems mesh tapes with top ( cracks) internal perfect angle metal bead used on external 90 and the board is super check which is a hybrid fire and sound proof board that cost $40 for a 3.6x1.2 or u call a 4×12 i think any way for me to strip this office this poor ladies material is already at $2500 and about 4 days with 2 men on $60 per hour approx $3800 peopls reasearch your contractor quality dont cost it pays


Omg thats look llike crap


----------

